# S.C. Eddie, Golden Ret. w/Birth Defect Free to good home



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I tried to send the CL person an e-mail asking him to contact GR rescues, but my firewall won't allow me to send it.

anybody else want to try?

_If you are really looking for Eddie a good home, please consider contacting one of the Golden Retriever Rescue groups in your area. They would best be able to make sure he gets a home where his medical, physical and emotional needs are met._


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I tried to send the CL person an e-mail asking him to contact GR rescues, but my firewall won't allow me to send it.
> 
> anybody else want to try?
> 
> _If you are really looking for Eddie a good home, please consider contacting one of the Golden Retriever Rescue groups in your area. They would best be able to make sure he gets a home where his medical, physical and emotional needs are met._


I sent an e-mail and it appears to have gone through.....I'll post any response I may get.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emailed*

I just emld. her and asked if she found Eddie a home and asked that she let me know and told her to contact the Golden Ret. Rescues.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks laurie for sending an e-mail.

He looks like it is mostly a cosmetic defect with his muzzle being crooked. There is a name for it, but I am senile.............

There was a horse at our local rescue who had a birth defect that looked similiar. She did not have any major medical problems.
I suppose there could be some internal problems with his mouth/muzzle area. 

I guess I'll cross that creek once I find out they are serious.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

This is the e-mail I just received:

Thanks, we were able to give him to a rescue organization.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rcvd. an email, too*

Laurie thanks for emlg.!!!!!
I emld her, too, and she said they were able to get Eddie into a rescue.
Thank God!


I sent her another msg. and asked if it was a Golden Ret. Rescue and she said yes.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Big thanks to everyone on this thread for helping this beautiful dog get to a golden rescue.


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

That is wonderful news..He'll get the help he needs...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What wonderful news.:


----------



## saltydogs (Jun 29, 2009)

Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue brought Eddie into the rescue


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Big thanks goes out to Low Country. I think Low Country helped Rebel find his new home???


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eddie*

God Bless Low Country for saving Eddie.
What a beauty he is!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

saltydogs said:


> Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue brought Eddie into the rescue


A big thank you to everyone at Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue on behalf of Eddie. May he have nothing but happiness from here on out.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Big thanks goes out to Low Country. I think Low Country helped Rebel find his new home???


Yes they did. What a wonderful group.


----------

